# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Πρόβλημα Μητρικής ή Επεξεργαστή;

## El_Kei

Καλησπέρα,
Έχω πρόβλημα στο pc μου..

Τον έκλεισα κάποια στιγμη πριν μερικές μέρες και έκτοτε δεν ξαναείδα κάτι στην οθόνη..

Ανοίγω τον Η/Υ, δουλεύουν όλοι οι ανεμιστήρες, οι δίσκοι φαίνεται να δουλεύουν, αλλά στην οθόνη τίποτα απολύτως.
Ούτε τις αρχικές σελίδες δείχνει που κάνει έλεγχο για το τι έχει,
ούτε "μπιπ" από τη μητρική ούτε κάτι άλλο..

Πρώτη μου σκέψη, κάρτα γραφικών. Την πήγα να την κοιταξουν μιας και είναι στην εγγυηση ακόμα. Όλα καλα..
Η οθόνη δουλεύει κανονικά.
Το τροφοδοτικό είναι σχετικά καινούριο.. 2 χρονών.

..επεξεργαστής?
ακούω γνώμες..

----------


## Leonardo

Δοκιμασε να αλλαξεις μητρικη . 
Απο αυτα που λες δε νομιζω να εχει καποιο προβλημα ο επεξεργαστης σου !

----------


## El_Kei

Γνωρίζουμε κάποιον εύκολο τρόπο να τσεκάρω τη μητρική χωρίς να την πάω σε κανα e-shop/πλαίσιο/multirama e.t.c.?
Όλα φαίνονται φυσιολογικά πάνω της..
Δεν έχει καποια μαυρίλα απο κάψιμο..
Δεν εντόπισα κάποιο φουσκωμένο πυκνωτή..
Η τάση της μπαταρίας είναι στα 2.85V..
Ενδέχεται να φταίει η μπαταρία;
Αν ήταν αυτό απλώς δε θα κρατούσε τα δεδομένα στο BIOS και θα ήθελε ρυθμιση όταν άνοιγε..

----------


## chip

βγάλε και ξαναβάλε τη μνήμη μήπως δεν κάνει καλή επάφή.

----------


## El_Kei

> βγάλε και ξαναβάλε τη μνήμη μήπως δεν κάνει καλή επάφή.



Θα το δοκιμάσω, αλλά λίγο κουλό να φταίει αυτό..
εχει περάσει τουλάχιστον ένα 6μηνο από τον τελευταιο καθαρισμό όπου και τα ανακάτεψα όλα..

Edit
Βασικά δεν παίζει αυτό..
έχω 3 καρτελάκια μνήμης οπότε δεν παίζει και τα 3 να μην έκαναν επαφη..

----------


## partman

Καλησπέρα
Οταν το pc έχει πρόβλημα είτε καρτα γραφικών, είτε στην ram, σφυρίζει με συγκεκριμένο ήχο κάθε φορά
Από την στιγμή που δεν μπορώ να το δω, αν πόνταρα κάπου θα ήταν στο οτι η 
μητρική σου παρέδωσε το πνεύμα. 
Η μητρική σου τη μάρκα είναι;Το cpu Είναι INTEL Ή AMD

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα  Λαζαρε

Μερικες βασικες πληροφοριες που πιθανον να σε βοηθησουν

-->Μην αποκλειεις το τροφοδοτικο. Δεν εχει σημασια που ειναι 2 ετων, τα ηλεκτρονικα οποτε θελουν χαλανε.
Οτι αναβει δεν σημαινει οτι δεν εχει προβλημα. Μπορει να αναβει αλλα να μην δινει σωστα ολες τις τασεις. 

*Αφαιρεις φισες τροφοδοσιας καλωδιωταινιες (τα παντα ) και τα βαζεις παλι. Αν δεν παιξει
*Αποσυνδεεις καλωδιωταινιες και φισες απο σκληρους,dvd ..... και αφαιρεις οτι extra καρτες και λοιπα μπλιμπλικια. Αν δεν παιξει
*Αφηνεις μονο τα βασικα SVGA CPU ΡΑΜ και τροφοδοσια μονο στην μητρικη (μην ξεχασεις την extra της μητρικης και της καρτας γραφικων αν εχει) Αν δεν παιξει
*Οπως εισαι αφαιρεις  την μνημη. Αναβοντας το θα πρεπει να κανει πολλα συνεχομενα μπιπ. Αν το κανει αυτο σημαινει οτι η μητρικη ειναι ζωντανη
Αν κανεις το ιδιο με την μνημη πανω αλλα χωρις καρτα γραφικων πρπει να σου κανει ενα μακρη μπιπ και 3 κοντινα. Μαγεια
Επειδη γραφεις οτι εχεις 3 μνημες δοκιμασε την καθε μια ξεχωριστα αλλα οχι παντα στο ιδιο slot.

Αν εφτασες ως εδω σημαινει οτι δεν εχεις προβλημα με την καρτα γραφικων (σου εκακαν ελεγχο στο καταστημα) μητρικη και μνημες.
Αν δεν ακους του ηχους σημαινει οτι ειτε η μητρικη ειναι off ειτε το τροφοδοτικο δεν δινει σωστες τασεις στην μητρικη και νομιζεις οτι ειναι off.

Eπεξεργαστης ειναι λιγο σπανιο να εχει χαλασει εκτος αν εχεις κανεναν αρχαιο AMD (duron, XP... 2000μΧ - 2002μΧ )
Οι Intel δεν μασανε εκτος αν ειναι κανας πολυ παλιος κεραμικος

Θα σου ελεγα να μετρησεις τις τασεις του τροφοδοτικου. Αν εχεις ορεξη θα βρεις σχετικα αρθρα εδω μεσα.
Αν βαριεσαι περνα απο το σπιτι (Αιγαλεω μενω και εγω) να σου δωσω μια συσκευουλα που σου δειχνει αν οι τασεις ειναι Ο.Κ



Εχω και μια καρτουλα PCI διαγνωστικη που σου βγαζει κωδικου και με το βιβλιαρακι που εχεις σου λεει τι ειναι
Ειναι περιπου σαν και αυτην αλλα επειδη την εχω καμια 10ετια δεν ξερω αν ανταποκρινεται στις νεες μητρικες.
Προσωπικα δεν την χρησιμοποιω αλλα αφου υπαρχει...




Κανε για αρχη τα παραπανω και ενημερωσε μας
Γραψε και μερικα πραγματα παραπανω για το PC

Ξεχασα να σου να κανεις και μια δοκιμη στον αερα. Ξεβιδωσε την μητρικη, βαλε ενα χαρτονακι ενδιαμεσα στο σασι και ακουμπησε την πανω και αναψε το
Εκτος σασι δηλαδη. Θα σου ελεγα να τα βγαλεις απο πανω αλλα ειναι βαρετο να ξεβιδωνεις και το τροφοδοτικο.

Χαιρετω
Δημητρης

----------

El_Kei (23-01-11)

----------


## DiViDi

Ααα το ξεχασα

Κανε και ενα reset στο Bios πριν αρχισεις τις δοκιμες το βαλε βγαλε
Μπορει να εισαι τυχερος και απλα να ειχε μπετωσει. Μπορει να παιξει

----------


## El_Kei

Καλησπέρα,
Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθειά σας παίδες..





> Η μητρική σου τη μάρκα είναι;Το cpu Είναι INTEL Ή AMD



Μανώλη:
Η μητρική είναι της *Gigabyte* τύπος *GA-8N-SLI Pro*
(http://www.gigabyte.com.gr/products/...sli_pro/specs/)

Ο επεξεργαστής είναι της Intel τύπος Pentium 4 - 3Ghz (LGA 775 - 800FSB)
_________

Δημήτρη:




> Καλησπερα Λαζαρε
> 
> Μερικες βασικες πληροφοριες που πιθανον να σε βοηθησουν
> 
> --> *1)* Μην αποκλειεις το τροφοδοτικο. Δεν εχει σημασια που ειναι 2 ετων, τα ηλεκτρονικα οποτε θελουν χαλανε.
> Οτι αναβει δεν σημαινει οτι δεν εχει προβλημα. Μπορει να αναβει αλλα να μην δινει σωστα ολες τις τασεις. 
> 
> *2)* *Αφαιρεις φισες τροφοδοσιας καλωδιωταινιες (τα παντα ) και τα βαζεις παλι. Αν δεν παιξει
> *3)* *Αποσυνδεεις καλωδιωταινιες και φισες απο σκληρους,dvd ..... και αφαιρεις οτι extra καρτες και λοιπα μπλιμπλικια. Αν δεν παιξει
> ...



Λοιπόν..
*1)* Δεν το έκανα για δύο λόγους:
α) γιατι πρεπει να βραχυκυκλώσω το πράσινο με ένα μαύρο αν θυμάμαι καλά για το καλώδιο στη μητρική, και ψιλο "τρομάζω"
β) Θα καταλάβεις παρακάτω..
*2)* Όταν άφησα το μήνυμα εδώ, η μητρική ήταν ήδη εκτός κουτιού για ελεγχο για μαυρίλες από καψίματα ή κανα πυκνωτή.
*3)* Την συνέδεσα πάλι χωρίς τίποτα άλλο πάνω και.. Μπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιπ..!!!
Ωραία!! Ζει ακόμα!!
*4)* το προσπερνάμε..  :Tongue: 
*5)* Χωρίς VGA 1 μακρύ μπιπ και 3 μικρά
Χωρίς RAM πολλά συνεχόμενα μπιπ
Έβαλα ένα - ένα τα καρτελάκια μνήμης, όλα καλά..
*6)* Η μητρική είναι της Gigabyte τύπος GA-8N-SLI Pro
Ο επεξεργαστής είναι Intel Pentium 4 - 3Ghz
Μνήμη 1Gb
VGA - Asus 9400 GT
Τροφοδοτικό: Thermaltake TR2 - RX500 (500W - Το παλιό ήταν 400W. Όχι οτι τα χρησιμοποιώ όλα αλλά..)
(Είναι και αυτό στην εγγύηση.. Να το πάω να το κοιτάξουν..? :Confused1: )

*7)* Ήλεγξα από το BIOS τι γνώμη του για τις τάσεις που του δίνει το τροφοδοτικό, και δεν έδειχνε να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα..
** Έχω κι εγώ μία τέτοια καρτούλα (PCI για laptop - LTP για σταθερό PC) αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη.. Τη μία μου έδειχνε πως όλα είναι καλα, την άλλη μου έβγαζε διαφορετικό κωδικό κάθε φορά..

Τελικό αποτέλεσμα..
Δουλεύει..
Δεν του άλλαξα τίποτα, δεν του πείραξα τίποτα, και τώρα δουλεύει..

Θα συνδέσω και τα υπόλοιπα περιφεριακά HDDs, DVD-Players και ξανα ποστάρω, αλλά δε νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα..

Με προβληματίζει λίγο ο ανεμιστήρας της CPU..
Δεν έχει νεύρο καθόλου..
σκέφτομαι να του βάλω *αυτό*, με τον ανεμιστήρα στο πλάι να στέλνει το ζεστό αέρα κατευθείαν στον πίσω ανεμιστήτα κι έξω..

----------


## El_Kei

Α.. Το BIOS είχε μηδενιστεί..
Η μπαταρία ήταν εκτός μόνο για μερικά δεύτερα 2 φορές..
2.8V.. είναι καλά ή έχει πέσει αρκετα??
Μπήκε που μπήκε για ολικό service..

* Τώρα κάνει ένα σύντομο "μπιπ", αλλά νομίζω αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό..

----------


## KOKAR

κοίτα στο motherboard για φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές
κανε και ενα έλεγχο στο τροφοδοτικό για πυκνωτές ...

----------

El_Kei (23-01-11)

----------


## El_Kei

KOKAR έτσι όπως είναι οι μητρικές στις φώτο μάλλον είναι για πέταμα.. :Tongue2: 
Σίγουρα κάτι ακόμα θα έχει καεί..

Το σκέφτηκα και αυτό (βλέπε το *2*)..
αλλά όλα ήταν υπέροχα εμφανισιακά..
Ούτε καποια μαυρίλα πουθενά, ούτε καποιος πυκνωτής "υποπτος", ουτε τίποτα περίεργο..

Στο τροφοδοτικό δε βάζω χέρι ακόμα..
Μετά το Νοέμβρη που τελειώνει η εγγύηση..

Και τώρα το πιο κουλό..
Δουλεύει κανονικά!!
Συνέδεσα DVDs, Floppy, HDDs και γενικά ότι είχα και πριν και δουλεύει κανονικά..
Είχα ένα θεματάκι με τους σκληρούς, αλλά τίποτα σοβαρό..
μία ρύθμηση από το BIOS ήταν..

Ακόμα, πάντως, δεν έχω καταλάβει τι είχε..

Για αυτή την ψύκτρα τι γνώμη έχετε?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CPU-Cooler-Fan-C...item3ef7557b27

----------


## partman

> Καλησπέρα,
> Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθειά σας παίδες..
> 
> 
> 
> Μανώλη:
> Η μητρική είναι της *Gigabyte* τύπος *GA-8N-SLI Pro*
> (http://www.gigabyte.com.gr/products/...sli_pro/specs/)
> 
> ...



 

Καλημέρα
Για την μητρική, κατά τη γνώμη μου, κάνε ένα bios update
http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/utility.aspx
Κατεβάζεις το utility @BIOS και μέσα από τα windows βλέπει ποιά έκδοση
'εχεις και στο αναβαθμίζει

----------

El_Kei (23-01-11)

----------


## El_Kei

> Καλημέρα
> Για την μητρική, κατά τη γνώμη μου, κάνε ένα bios update
> http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/utility.aspx
> Κατεβάζεις το utility @BIOS και μέσα από τα windows βλέπει ποιά έκδοση
> 'εχεις και στο αναβαθμίζει



Χα..
Σωστό και αυτό..
To έχεις κάνει εσύ?
Πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι πέρα απο τις οδηγίες που δίνει;

----------


## partman

> Χα..
> Σωστό και αυτό..
> To έχεις κάνει εσύ?
> Πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι πέρα απο τις οδηγίες που δίνει;



Καλησπέρα
Δεν νομίζω, το utility βλέπει μόνο του την έκδοση του bios που φοράει η μητρίκη σου μόνο του κατεβαζει την νέα έκδοση και τέλος μόνο του το κάνει install.
Απλά δεν πρέπει να γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος την στιγμή που γίνεται το install του 
νέου bios γιατι.................μέτα θέλει δουλειά.Δηλαδή επαναφορά του bios είτε απο το cd της μητρίκης είτε από floppy disk είτε απο το dual bios


Παντως η έκδοση F5 του bios διορθώνει, όπως αναφέρει, τέτοια προβλήματα
( http://www.gigabyte.com.gr/products/.../download/bios)
Φιλικά

----------


## partman

Επίσης 
Ξέχασα να σου γράψω οτι είμαι επαγγέλματίας Τεχνίκος Ηλεκτρονικών Υπολογιστών και Δικτύων έχω κάνει Εκατοντάδες bios update
κάθε φόρα με επιτυχία.
Χαίρομαι που σου φάνηκα χρήσιμος 
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## mdxx

Καλημέρα, καλές γιορτές και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε.

Λοιπόν, έχω ένα Pc εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο που έχει δουλέψει μπόλικα. Μόνο το τροφοδοτικό είναι δεκαετίας.
Από χτές άρχισε να επανεκκινεί και να σταματάει στην αρχική οθόνη με το  μενού για να μπεις στα BIOS για το αν θέλεις να επιλέξεις συσκευή για  boot κτλ. Σκέφτηκα τρία πράγματα:
1)Μητρική
2)Θερμοκρασίες
3)Τροφοδορικό

1)Η μητρική δεν έχει κάποιον φουσκωμένο πυκνωτή και αν είχε κάποιο θέμα δεν θα μου εκκινούσε το pc έτσι δεν είναι?

2)Οι θερμοκρασίες εχτές ήταν τούμπανες αλλά σήμερα είναι κομπλέ αλλά και  πάλι μου κρασσάρει χωρίς να επανεκκινήσει ( εκτός από πριν λίγο που  χωρίς να κρασσάρει η να το καταλάβω εγώ ότι κράσσαρε, επανεκκίνησε).  Καθάρισα σήμερα το ανεμιστηράκι της cpu και την ψύκτρα αλλά δεν είχα  πάστα.Ανεβάζω 2 φώτο... μία από χτες και μία από σήμερα.

3) Το τροφοδοτικό έκανε κάποιο γουργουριτό τον τελευταίο καιρό. και είναι δεκαετίας όπως είπα.

Είμαι τελειόφοιτος ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός αλλά δεν εχω ασχοληθεί με τις  επισκευές υπολογιστών οπότε αν μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε.... θα ήταν  ευχάριστω για μένα!!! 

Καλή συνέχειαcap.JPGcap1.JPG

----------


## giannaras13

> Καλημέρα, καλές γιορτές και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε.
> 
> Λοιπόν, έχω ένα Pc εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο που έχει δουλέψει μπόλικα. Μόνο το τροφοδοτικό είναι δεκαετίας.
> Από χτές άρχισε να επανεκκινεί και να σταματάει στην αρχική οθόνη με το  μενού για να μπεις στα BIOS για το αν θέλεις να επιλέξεις συσκευή για  boot κτλ. Σκέφτηκα τρία πράγματα:
> 1)Μητρική
> 2)Θερμοκρασίες
> 3)Τροφοδορικό
> 
> 1)Η μητρική δεν έχει κάποιον φουσκωμένο πυκνωτή και αν είχε κάποιο θέμα δεν θα μου εκκινούσε το pc έτσι δεν είναι?
> ...



Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα!

1)Το menu εννοεις καποιο grub η την σελιδα του κατασκευαστη που σου λεει στο κατω μερος της οθονης "press f8 κλπ " ?
2)εκανες καποια αλλαγη στο hardware?

----------


## mdxx

1) Ναι ναι αυτό εννοώ!!!!

2) Από χτες τίποτα.... το πισι το έφτιαξα πριν 1,5 χρόνο και άφησα μόνο HDD και τροφοδοτικό. Το καλοκαίρι άλλαξα HDD και κράτησα μόνο το τροφοδοτικό δεκαετίας..... και σήμερα που το άνοιξα είδα ένα καφέ σαν την σκουριά, υγρό να ρέει από τους πυκνωτές στο πρωτεύων του μετασχηματιστή και να έχει καλύψει την μισή αντίσταση ανάμεσά τους.....οπότε μάλλον αυτός είναι ο σατανάκος που με ταλαιπωρεί....

----------


## Fixxxer

> 1) Ναι ναι αυτό εννοώ!!!!
> 
> 2) Από χτες τίποτα.... το πισι το έφτιαξα πριν 1,5 χρόνο και άφησα μόνο HDD και τροφοδοτικό. Το καλοκαίρι άλλαξα HDD και κράτησα μόνο το τροφοδοτικό δεκαετίας..... και σήμερα που το άνοιξα είδα ένα καφέ σαν την σκουριά, υγρό να ρέει από τους πυκνωτές στο πρωτεύων του μετασχηματιστή και να έχει καλύψει την μισή αντίσταση ανάμεσά τους.....οπότε μάλλον αυτός είναι ο σατανάκος που με ταλαιπωρεί....



Με ενα πολυμετρο στις εξοσους των καλωδιων μπορεις να δεις τι τασεις βγαζουν αν και κατα 99% φταιει το τροφοδοτικο...

----------


## mdxx

Η μλκ είναι ότι σε καταστάσεις με νεύρα απλώς πήγα και έκαψα το πολύμετρό μου..... :P των 45ευρώ :P

Τέλος πάντων... οι θερμοκρασίες είναι νομίζω κομπλέ πλέον 30-35 με max ~70 Οπότε και νομίζω θέμα υπερθέρμανσης δεν τίθεται...

Η μητρική μου λογικά δεν έχει κάποιο θέμα....

Ενώ το τροφοδοτικό είναι κάπως..... και φαίνεται....... οπότε μάλλον το δεκαετίας τροδοτικό μου ψάχνει μέρος να κλείσει τα μάτια του

----------

